# We have a new member of the family...



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll let Kim fill in the details later (I'm sure she will) but she's bringing home a GSD puppy tonight that someone in one of her classes rescued from an abusive neighbor and can't keep. Showa and Brady are here, so it'll be three crazy pups in an area that's a little small...any ideas on how I should prepare the place before she gets here?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How old is this puppy? That will help me help you figure out how to prepare your house...

And congratulations!!! This puppy is so lucky to have come into your care...keep us updated with info and pictures! 

Are you guys planning on doing raw with this one as well?


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> How old is this puppy? That will help me help you figure out how to prepare your house...
> 
> And congratulations!!! This puppy is so lucky to have come into your care...keep us updated with info and pictures!
> 
> Are you guys planning on doing raw with this one as well?


I think Kim said 3 to 4 months. I really don't know much info other than that, and the situation the dog came from. Oh, and that she's a little mouthy and isn't potty trained. A guy Kim works with said he would ask his wife if she was OK with them taking it, because he's always wanted a GSD, but he said that he already has tons of dogs and his wife doesn't want another one. If she says yes, the pup will go to them, but if not Kim said we'll be keeping her. Either way we'll probably have her for a minimum of a week, I would think. I'm sure if we do keep her we'll go raw. It wouldn't make any sense to feed her anything else, especially since we already have the freezer and the meats.


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Here's a picture Kim just texted me...she IS adorable. :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG...

She is friggin' cute as a button!!!

You guys are so lucky to have gotten a hold of her :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is SO pretty. I hope you guys get her, I wanna watch her grow up.
Her face is just to die for. Love her already. Any names in mind?


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Love her already. Any names in mind?


We were discussing that. Her previous temporary parent named her Samantha, but neither of us really like that name for her. I suggested Lauren or Lara, but I'm wishy-washy on them and Kim doesn't like them. We've been calling her "girl", "woman" and "female" so far. haha Any suggestions?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Rabbit?
Just the first thing I thought of when i saw those ears


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

So we've sorta narrowed it down between Pandora, Ares, Layla, Lauren and Lotus. We're kind of leaning toward Ares. Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hands down Pandora. Panda for short. That would be perfect!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sleeping on it, but it's between Ares and Pandora. :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! She's sssooooo cute! My husband was sitting here as I scrolled to the pic, and he (like I did) actually thought it was Ania!! Right down to the leash. 

As far as the name, I vote for Ares! :wink:

Richelle


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I like Pandora or Panda too. She is plain gorgeous, what a sweetheart. Her eyes look really bright and intelligent too - she's going to be trouble! :biggrin:


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Hands down Pandora. Panda for short. That would be perfect!!!


Panda's a great shortname idea...I sorta prefer Pandora over Ares, but Pandora seemed kinda long.



Ania's Mommy said:


> Aww! She's sssooooo cute! My husband was sitting here as I scrolled to the pic, and he (like I did) actually thought it was Ania!! Right down to the leash.
> 
> As far as the name, I vote for Ares!
> 
> Richelle


Thanks, way to confuse the vote...hahaha :wink: I'm torn, because I really do like Ares too. 



MollyWoppy said:


> I like Pandora or Panda too. She is plain gorgeous, what a sweetheart. Her eyes look really bright and intelligent too - she's going to be trouble! :biggrin:


haha...so far the only trouble she's given us is that she's not potty trained. It's only been one night though. lol :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Social status:

1st: Showa
2nd: Pandora or Ares
3rd: Brady

Poor Brady's getting the beatdown. LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lovely pup, I vote for Pandora, (it sounds a lot like Splendora and she is a crazy italian women I know) It seems that everyone on here all of sudden got more dogs!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We were looking at Dane puppies last night. Gah...I so want another one!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Social status:
> 
> 1st: Showa
> 2nd: Pandora or Ares
> ...


Hmmm... I gues size DOES matter!:biggrin:

Actually, I'm a little surprised because a lot of those little dogs seem to have such big personalities, and a lot of times, beat out the big dawgs for top of the pecking order! 

Something tells me that Brady will be able to hold his own, though. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww that is one cute GSD! The ears are too darn cute! 
Name wise, I like Ares. Thats one you dont hear often! Shes adorable!:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

For some reason the name Layla popped into my mind when I looked at the picture, beautful pup


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

A couple more pics...



















We were calling her Panda / Pandora at the dog park today, and it seemed to fit, but we both can't just give up on Ares either...haha...tough decision. We're bringing the pups back to my place tonight, so we'll probably have PLENTY of pictures tomorrow. :biggrin:

Her personality is AWESOME though. She's very playful, and gets a little over-excited if she's playing with another aggressive player (any puppy would), but is submissive and sweet as can be. Showa's a pretty strong alpha male, and she plays with him but not once has tried to challenge his authority. It's awesome how well and how quickly she's fit into the pack.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Good looking GSD pup! That is one beautiful Akita in the pic she's wrestling with! I vote Layla or Pandora...


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

So I'm sure most of you could have called it by the way we've been talking, but we decided to keep her. Kim brought her into work today and they all agreed that Pandora was better, and have been calling her Panties (geez...haha)...so it looks like Pandora it is. :biggrin:



malluver1005 said:


> ^^^Good looking GSD pup! That is one beautiful Akita in the pic she's wrestling with! I vote Layla or Pandora...


Yup, the Akita was a random dog at the dog park today. They got along GREAT. Wouldn't leave each other alone. Pandora's losing her puppy teeth though, so she kept bleeding on his white coat...felt bad for the owner, but he was OK with it. :frown:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We were looking at Dane puppies last night. Gah...I so want another one!


I caught my husband looking at Corgis last night. 
But then again, so was I. 

I love the name Pandora, and I'm so excited for your guys, she's so pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I caught my husband looking at Corgis last night.
> But then again, so was I.


HA! I was looking at mals for adoption this morning LOL!! I still am... :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> HA! I was looking at mals for adoption this morning LOL!! I still am... :tongue:


I think puppy feaver has officially swept DFC.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright Linsey is that a new word, feaver? Haha


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the good comments. :biggrin: Sorry my messages and pictures have been lacking, I've been tending to the girl and working.

Like Luke said, she's staying. There was no way I could let her go...I would have been kicking myself for it later. 

She had her first raw meal of chicken quarters tonight. I'll post up some pictures tomorrow, but she took to it like a champ. :biggrin: Now we'll just have to see how it sits on the tummy.

One question though: the woman that I got her from only had her for a week. She took her to the vet and got what is going to be considered her first set of puppy shots since no one has any idea what she had before. They gave Pandora her DHLPP combo, Bordetella, and dewormer (of which I have to give the second dose on the 17th). What does she need next, and when?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Alright Linsey is that a new word, feaver? Haha


Yes. It's like a *fever* but MUCH stronger, and the only cure is a new puppy or rescue dog. :biggrin:

Haha, I didn't even think twice typing it. How silly of me. As a former journalism major, I should know better! haha!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous new pup!!! What a face. :biggrin:


----------

